# piranha vs flowerhorn



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

somebody told me a flowerhorn can tear piranhas up. i dont think its true but, can someone give me the fact on that?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

pretty sure the P wins that one since it probably would bite the flowerhorn's mouth off making it unable to fight back.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Depends on the Fish's persoanlity


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

flowerhorns are just fucked. They are a 100 times more aggressive than any P could ever be. Seriously mental fish.

But.. they really lack the teeth P's have, so i dont know


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

i heard they use their heads to ram it the Ps . mite sound funny but thats what i was told


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

flowerhorns are in a totally different class. they're selectively bred for maximum aggression. very few piranhas can match aggression with a high grade flowerhorn. granted, all the piranha would have to do is bite it once, the flowerhorn would probably scare it off and stress it to death.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it's like comparing apples and oranges


----------



## kaleemthedream (Aug 6, 2004)

why dont u buy a flowerhorn and try it yourself

does it really matter?










BITCH


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

kaleemthedream said:


> why dont u buy a flowerhorn and try it yourself
> 
> does it really matter?
> 
> ...


----------



## bir2 (Jun 4, 2004)

if flowerhorns have teeths like piranha... it would be the perfect specimen ever!!! talking about frenzies, it will eat all your fingers up!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Flowerhorns are absolutely psychotic. One of the members on here had one that would rip the net out of his hand when he was taking stuff out of the tank, then swim to the top of the tank and plummet straight down and ram the sh*t out of the net on the gravel. This fish also jumped out of the tank to try and bite him whenever he opened the lid, so I'd say that unless the p could get a solid bite on it, the flowerhorn would probably beat the sh*t out of it.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

can go both ways...true that flower horns are Loco in da cabeza BUT
theey Do lack Teeth....if it corners a piranha (adult) about 8+inches
and 1 Bite ...the flower horn would back away....even then they Do lip lock like other chichlids....

So heres the other Question "would u Kiss a Piranha?" if u do u wont have any more LiPS


----------

